# Manker E03H



## blindedbythenight (Aug 25, 2017)

There doesn't seem to be a single review on the tube or video anywhere of this light...Any one have any experience?

I'm absolutely loving the look of most of the things manker are putting out but they seem a relative lightweight compared to the big hitters.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Last time I checked, which I think only a week or two ago, it wasn't even on their website yet, although they had unofficially indicated after the E02 was released that an AA-powered version would be coming soon.

So I think you're the first member to notice it is now official!

Double-checking just now, I see the Manker rep did announce it in the manufacturer sub-forum, but it went mostly unnoticed:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mp-XPL-CW-Nichia-219C-AA-battery-is-releasing

I've been waiting for this. I figured if this had specs like one would expect for an AA-powered relative of the E02, along with the Nichia high CRI option, and was $30 or less, it would likely be my new glovebox light. My only concern is standby drain, since I'm not sure my wife would remember to tighten a tailcap if she needs it in an unexpected situation.

Magnet, headband that looks reasonably easy to remove, decent mode spacings, high CRI, and a price that beats a lot of the better known brands sold in sporting goods stores mean this light should be a winner.


----------



## blindedbythenight (Aug 28, 2017)

Fingers crossed


----------



## blindedbythenight (Sep 5, 2017)

And still nowt....Harumph


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 5, 2017)

Patience.

I'm probably going to buy one, but hadn't decided for certain yet. I've been busy, and was rather hoping to see a review before biting the bullet.

If I do, and there's no detailed reviews posted, I will try to find the time to write my own.

Seeing how well regulated the AAA version is, I'm hoping for similar performance here.


----------



## blindedbythenight (Sep 6, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> Patience.
> 
> I'm probably going to buy one, but hadn't decided for certain yet. I've been busy, and was rather hoping to see a review before biting the bullet.
> 
> ...


Patience is a virtue I do not have haha. In some areas of my life I'm happy to be a leader but when it comes to torches I'm very much a follower...I've ordered the e02... I'd just like to know if the AA version brings more to the table to justify the buy. Thank you though I shall sit rocking in my cave until such time a review is posted hehe


----------



## Witterings (Sep 6, 2017)

blindedbythenight said:


> Patience is a virtue I do not have haha. In some areas of my life I'm happy to be a leader but when it comes to torches I'm very much a follower...I've ordered the e02... I'd just like to know if the AA version brings more to the table to justify the buy. Thank you though I shall sit rocking in my cave until such time a review is posted hehe



I put off buying the E02 only to see what the 03 offered in terms of run times and how much larger it was, the size difference is negligible which is good, same width couple of mm longer, I'm definitely up for one of these think it'd be a great and incredibly useful tool to have around and will get lots of use.

I already have the Manker E11 and T01 II and am sufficiently impressed with their quality that I'd buy one of these without hesitation and think it'll be much easier to get the light at the correct angle for close up ish work than one on a side headband .... B'day's a month away and I'm not desperate for it so it's on the list


----------



## blindedbythenight (Sep 6, 2017)

Witterings said:


> I put off buying the E02 only to see what the 03 offered in terms of run times and how much larger it was, the size difference is negligible which is good, same width couple of mm longer, I'm definitely up for one of these think it'd be a great and incredibly useful tool to have around and will get lots of use.
> 
> I already have the Manker E11 and T01 II and am sufficiently impressed with their quality that I'd buy one of these without hesitation and think it'll be much easier to get the light at the correct angle for close up ish work than one on a side headband .... B'day's a month away and I'm not desperate for it so it's on the list


My birthday is just two weeks away and the t01 and the mk41 are on my list hehe


----------



## zs&tas (Sep 11, 2017)

Doh, my birthdays next year  lol any how I've seen h03 on that massive auction site ..........


----------



## zs&tas (Sep 11, 2017)

Specification:
Emitter: CREE XP-L LED / Nichia 219C LED (CRI >90)
Maximum 350lumens output(CREE XP-L LED Version)
Maximum 240lumens output(Nichia 219C LED Version)
Maximum beam intensity: 840cd
Maximum beam distance: 58meters
Working voltage: 0.6 -1.8v
Waterproof: IPX-8, 2 meters under wanter
Impact resistance: 2 meters
Driver: Most efficiency constant current circuit
Material: Aircraft-grade aluminum body
Surface teatment: Premium type III hard anodized anti-abrasive finish
Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Magnet tailcap
Dimensions: 78mm length x 20mm head diamter
Weight: 80g (headband included)
Accessories: O-ring *1, Lanyard *1, User manual *1, Pocket clip *1, Filter (white, red, green)
Brightness Levels & run-time:
Moonlight: 0.1lm 175hrs, 
Low: 12lm 30hrs, 
Mid: 50lm 7.5hrs, 
High: 140lm 3hrs, 
Turbo: 350-140lm 3min-2.8hrs, 
Strobe: 350lm.


----------



## blindedbythenight (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeah i know its about it's wanting some video review to gawp at though lol. I've ordered my E02 though and if I like it as much as I think I will I'll order the E03. 

From the specs alone, what's not to like.


----------



## zs&tas (Sep 11, 2017)

Seems like a must buy to me to, I like the little diffuser as well


----------

